# My Ubuntu Linux can't mount eSATA Drive



## oldbamaguy (Jun 1, 2009)

I just loaded Ubuntu Linux on my PC in a dual boot setup.
I tested Linux using a USB Memory stick, which worked fine.
I could see folders, files and thumbnails of several pictures on the stick.
I tried to "see" what was on my eSATA drive and I got something like
Unknown device - unable to mount 16GB file system.
I have a WD20EADS drive in an Antec MX-1 connected using the USB cable.
Suggestions??
TYVM!!

************* SUCCESS ************************************
Well apparently my theory of unplugging just the HD-DVR and not both the HD-DVR and eSATA at the "no LEDs" point in receiver reset was the key. When I powered down the UPS which had both the HD-DVR and the eSATA drive plugged in, I got the old "dirty block" message in Linux. On reset #2, I unplugged just the HD-DVR and I got a mountable eSATA!! I did something like this
sudo mkdir /mnt/pnta
sudo mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdb3 /dev/sdb2 /mnt/pnta
ls -lat /mnt/pnta
cd /mnt/pnta/mw_data
ls -lat
and i got the directory which showed (among other things) the various lines of recordings, their size and the date they were created.
THAT IS WHAT I WANTED ALL ALONG!!!!
Many Many Thanks for all your assistance!!

**********************************************************


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

What mount options are you trying to use?

Also do you know for sure Ubuntu see's your eSATA port? Does it show up in dmesg?


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

Are you trying to mount an e-sata drive that has been connected to a DirecTV DVR?

It is pretty clear that the DirecTV software is "Linux based", but that does not mean that Ubuntu can mount an encrypted e-sata drive from a DirecTV DVR.


----------



## oldbamaguy (Jun 1, 2009)

Gosh, I'm not using any instructions. I thought it might be a "plug and play" like it was on the USB memory stick. I just plugged the USB stick in and Ubuntu could see it, it's folders, files and even thumbnails of several pictures.
The eSATA had been connected to Directv and had several recordings on it.
I have been reading here about folks copying files from one drive to another.
I thought it might be a simple straight forward task.
Later I learned that the files were in Linux.
So I downloaded Ubuntu Linux into a dual boot setup on my PC.
I plugged the eSATA in using the USB cable and hoped.
What do I need to do?
Or is this even possible?
How do folks copy files from say an internal DirecTV drive to an eSATA??
TYVM!!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

You're probably going to want to read all of this:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100894


----------



## oldbamaguy (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for the input RunnerFL. I'm not trying to do anything real deep.
I saw the Gparted Live Linux out there, but I got Ubuntu Linux instead.
All I am really trying to accomplish is to view the directory on the eSATA.
I'm not trying to go internal, copy any files or view any recorded programs.
I just wanted to see what the files "looked like", ie a 'nix ls-lat or MS-DOS dir
to see:
System File Size 250GB recorded 4 January 2010.
FileA size 300GB recorded 13 March 2010
FileB size 325GB recorded 15 March 2010
FileC size 315GB recorded 17 March 2010

And then just to test do a delete or remove one of the "data" files.

It looks like in the thread they did a dump rather than address individual files. Also they are using a "command line approach" where the Ubuntu is more "Windows" orientated.
I think I'll try and get in touch with the folks who were partitioning and copying files.
Many Thanks for your Assistance.

PS I spent about 30 years at Eglin AFB Fla. I did all the charity walk-a-thons.
I guess I could have used the handle "WalkerFL" then.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I was mainly giving you the link so that you could see how they mounted the drives in Linux. Once you have the drive mounted you should be able to list the filenames but not much beyond that.

I wouldn't suggest rm'ing anything either unless you're will to hose the whole drive and let the HR reformat it.

Oh, and Ubuntu make look "more windows orentated" but there's still a shell.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

Verify with WD that you dont have a new 4k sector drive, just in case.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Since everything on the drive is encrypted, I dont know if you can see the files/folders that exist, perhaps just the partitions anyway.


----------



## oldbamaguy (Jun 1, 2009)

Well I made more progress, but still no success.
I got the Ubuntu Linux into a command line mode
Applications >> Accessories >> Terminal.
At least I felt "comfortable" there since that was where I operated in my UNIX days (20 years ago). I even remembered a few "tricks".
The ls -lat worked fine on the PC's files, but the eSATA would not mount.
Ubuntu Linux recognized the drive as a WD20EADS (from the dmesg command)
but the Mount Failed. I'm going to the referenced threads here and get some 
"manual mount commands" to try.
All I am trying to do is see what a ls -lat will show for the used eSATA
before I plug it into a new HD-DVR.
Will the new HD-DVR reformat the drive and remove all programs?
Or will the previously recorded programs show in the new playlist,
but not play? Can they be deleted on the new HD-DVR?
I guess I could find the original HD-DVR by trial and error and delete the files there, if the new HD-DVR doesn't reformat the drive or I can't delete the files on the new HD-DVR.
As you can probably guess, I have a lot of free time.
I got no (wife, kids, boss, job, debts, problems).
Many Thanks for the Assistance!!
ed mallett


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

What device ID does the WD20EADS have in dmesg?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

oldbamaguy said:


> How do folks copy files from say an internal DirecTV drive to an eSATA??


Typically, they don't. If you want to access the programs on the internal drive, you disconnect the external drive.

Perhaps if you offered up your goal, we could better steer you towards a direct answer.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

oldbamaguy said:


> Will the new HD-DVR reformat the drive and remove all programs?


Yes.

There is no way to salvage programming from one DVR to play in the next. Even if you could access the files, the data would be gibberish without the old DVR's unique encryption key.


----------



## oldbamaguy (Jun 1, 2009)

I guess you are going to have to tell me, RunnerFL, below is the dmesg output:

The eSATA Mount looked like it was "going well", Linux understood that it was a WD20EADS anyway, which I thought was good, but then "the RT Mount" failed, hmmmm.

dmesg output 26.588013] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
[ 30.518037] SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled
[ 30.519554] SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem
[ 30.904363] XFS: This filesystem has a realtime volume, use rtdev=device option
[ 30.904367] XFS: RT mount failed
[ 121.614458] usb 1-4: USB disconnect, address 4[ 129.044015] usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7
[ 129.179558] usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[ 129.182313] scsi9 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
[ 129.182595] usb-storage: device found at 7
[ 129.182597] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
[ 134.180303] usb-storage: device scan complete
[ 134.188509] scsi 9:0:0:0: Direct-Access WDC WD20 EADS-00R6B0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 <<<<< looking good
[ 134.189113] sd 9:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
[ 134.190355] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdb] 3907029168 512-byte logical blocks: (2.00 TB/1.81 TiB)
[ 134.192627] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
[ 134.192630] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 38 00 00 00
[ 134.192633] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
[ 134.195852] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
[ 134.195855] sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3
[ 134.213097] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
[ 134.213103] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk
[ 134.581680] XFS: This filesystem has a realtime volume, use rtdev=device option
[ 134.581684] XFS: RT mount failed

Thanks for all the assistance!!
ed


----------



## oldbamaguy (Jun 1, 2009)

Perhaps if you offered up your goal, we could better steer you towards a direct answer.

Well the questions are somewhere above in the gibberish.

Here is what I think I want to do:
I have a used eSATA drive with recordings on it.
I DO NOT want to copy them or play them.
I understand that it is impossible to play them except on the original HD-DVR.
All I really want to do is look at the directory of the eSATA, just to see what the files look like, such things as size, recording date, filename.
When I plug the eSATA into a new HD-DVR, I don't know if it will reformat the drive or not. If it doesn't reformat, I don't know if the files will show (but not play) on the new HD-DVR's playlist. I don't know if I can delete the files on the new HD-DVR. I asked these questions and no one said for sure, so I thought I would give it a try just to add to "our knowledge base".
I appreciate you assistance and I am sorry about the gibberish.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

oldbamaguy said:


> Perhaps if you offered up your goal, we could better steer you towards a direct answer.
> 
> Well the questions are somewhere above in the gibberish.
> 
> ...


Last time I transfered an eSATA, the new machine could see everything - it did not reformat. The series links were intact and usable. The recordings were listed, but would not play (obviously). I do not remember seeing if other information was available.

I assume that if there is anything about the drive that the DVR does not recognize as a valid eSATA, it will reformat.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Barry in Conyers said:


> Are you trying to mount an e-sata drive that has been connected to a DirecTV DVR?
> 
> It is pretty clear that the DirecTV software is "Linux based", but that does not mean that Ubuntu can mount *an encrypted e-sata drive from a DirecTV DVR*.


It's normal Linux EXT3+XFS partitions with Real-Time extension.
If you want to know, I will answer to your questions ... if you don't - no need to spread WAG.
BTW, only recordings are encrypted.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

oldbamaguy said:


> I guess you are going to have to tell me, RunnerFL, below is the dmesg output:
> 
> The eSATA Mount looked like it was "going well", Linux understood that it was a WD20EADS anyway, which I thought was good, but then "the RT Mount" failed, hmmmm.
> 
> ...


Use mount command from that Copy... thread.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

CCarncross said:


> Since *everything on the drive is encrypted*, I dont know if you can see the files/folders that exist, perhaps just the partitions anyway.


That's not true.
Only recordings are.


----------



## oldbamaguy (Jun 1, 2009)

Last time I transfered an eSATA, the new machine could see everything - it did not reformat. The series links were intact and usable. The recordings were listed, but would not play (obviously). I do not remember seeing if other information was available. 

I assume that if there is anything about the drive that the DVR does not recognize as a valid eSATA, it will reformat.
__________________
DogLover

Gee Doglover that is GREAT information!!
I may just give up all that Linux stuff!!
Using Linux was fun and brought back old memories.
I figured if the new HD-DVR reformatted,
the "old stuff" would be gone forever.
If it didn't reformat and the "old stuff" was "invisible"
then the "old stuff" would be taking up disk space.
If I can figure out just how to Mount the eSATA, it might be interesting to see the directory "before" and "after".
Again Many Many Thanks!!
ed


----------



## oldbamaguy (Jun 1, 2009)

Well, I must admit that you sure sound like you know what is what!!

"It's normal Linux EXT3+XFS partitions with Real-Time extension.
If you want to know, I will answer to your questions ... if you don't - no need to spread WAG.
BTW, only recordings are encrypted."

That is good information!! I kinda figured the directory would be readable and the data in the files would be encrypted.

"Use mount command from that Copy... thread." 

I looked at that copy thread and I was confused by the mkdir commands.
I don't want to make any directories, I just want to do a ls -lat of the eSATA.
Here was my plan:

mount .......
ls -lat (on the dev)
(save the information)
umount .....
logout


Could you (pretty please) look at my dmesg above to get the device name and show me exactly what the mount command would look like.
I would be eternally grateful!!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

oldbamaguy said:


> All I really want to do is look at the directory of the eSATA, just to see what the files look like, such things as size, recording date, filename.


You can do this when you figure out how to mount the drive. The reason I asked is because knowing this doesn't change anything. Adding a question about moving programs from drive to drive certainly confused the issue if all you're really interested in is understanding what you lost.

When you plug the drive into a new HD DVR, the drive will be formatted leaving you with an essentially empty drive (save some housekeeping files).


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

harsh said:


> You can do this when you figure out how to mount the drive. The reason I asked is because knowing this doesn't change anything. Adding a question about moving programs from drive to drive certainly confused the issue if all you're really interested in is understanding what you lost.
> 
> *When you plug the drive into a new HD DVR, the drive will be formatted leaving you with an essentially empty drive (save some housekeeping files).*


As usual, your talking out your backside concerning DirecTv items.

When you move an eSATA from one HD DVR to another, it does not reformat the drive. You can see the programs, but since they are tied to the RID of the recording DVR, you wouldn't be able to watch them.

So, yet again, you poke your nose into the DirecTv forums and give out WRONG information.


----------



## oldbamaguy (Jun 1, 2009)

This is what DogLover said above.
He seems to think that the new HD-DVR may NOT reformat.

Last time I transfered an eSATA, the new machine could see everything - it did not reformat. The series links were intact and usable. The recordings were listed, but would not play (obviously). I do not remember seeing if other information was available. 

I assume that if there is anything about the drive that the DVR does not recognize as a valid eSATA, it will reformat.
__________________
DogLover

===========================

This is contrary to what you said.

When you plug the drive into a new HD DVR, the drive will be formatted leaving you with an essentially empty drive (save some housekeeping files).

__________________
Harsh


I was just wondering what will be the case.

I just don't want it to not reformat and the files to be "invisible" taking up file space.
I really think a "before" and an "after" look at the directory would be nice.
Thank you very much for your information!!
ed


----------



## oldbamaguy (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for your input!

We now have one vote for NOT Reformatting,
one vote for MAY Reformat and
one vote for Reformating.

I just don't want it to NOT reformat, and the Previous data to be "invisible" to the new HD-DVR, but taking up Disk space.

I really really appreciate all the various inputs!!
TYVM!!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

RobertE said:


> When you move an eSATA from one HD DVR to another, it does not reformat the drive.


I had a drive reformat when I moved it from an HR21 to an HR22.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

harsh said:


> I had a drive reformat when I moved it from an HR21 to an HR22.


Then something went wrong. It's not normal for them to reformat a drive.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

oldbamaguy said:


> Well, I must admit that you sure sound like you know what is what!!
> 
> "It's normal Linux EXT3+XFS partitions with Real-Time extension.
> If you want to know, I will answer to your questions ... if you don't - no need to spread WAG.
> ...


Please, don't be easily confused from that thread - concentrate on YOUR goal: pick just one - MOUNT - command. Your drive had SDB name.


----------



## oldbamaguy (Jun 1, 2009)

Somebody said that Linux X Windows "Places" would show the file device properly mounted or not. "Places" shows a 16 Gb Filesystem (???) (also called unknown device) but the device name also shows as /dev/sdb2 (another piece to the puzzle). I saw references to sdb2 in the dmesg so I sorta suspected sdb2 had something to do with the device name.
My latest thoughts on the subject are that the "copy of data" shown in threads here was actually a not a copy of the data, but (what I will call) a dump and restore of a blob of memory. This may bypass the more technical mounting of a EXT3+XFS Partition.
I'm going to try a few "flavors" of mount command as see if anything works.
Many thanks for your assistance!!


----------



## oldbamaguy (Jun 1, 2009)

From the copy string-
Get a linux command line prompt and enter the following commands:

mkdir /mnt/fap
mkdir /mnt/hr20
mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sda3 /dev/sda2 /mnt/fap
mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdb3 /dev/sdb2 /mnt/hr20

(The next line will start the copying process and on my system took about 70 minutes to complete.)

xfsdump -J - /mnt/hr20 | xfsrestore -J - /mnt/fap

(After the dump/restore has finished enter

umount /mnt/hr20
umount /mnt/fap

I tried something like:
sudo mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdb2 /dev/sdb2 /mnt/hr20 <--
And I got "Mount point does not exist"

I thought the mkdir commands were creating directories, not mount points
I also thought /mnt/hr20 was a "nickname" for the device.
I am also wondering if I can do a ls -lat instead of the xfsdump.
Xfsdump seems to me that it is dealing with "a lump of memory" and not a file system.

So I guess my questions is what does the mkdir command do?
I would have bet that it made a directory.

I just noted that in the command -
mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sda3 /dev/sda2 /mnt/fap
I just noticed that /dev/sda3 is mentioned first then /dev/sda2
They are not the same. What is going on here??

Your thoughts??
TYVM!!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You are like a kid in redlight store. 

forget the mkdir, use:
mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdb3 /dev/sdb2 /mnt

sdb1 is SWAP (nothing interesting for you)
sdb2 is a partition with logs, passes, etc
sdb3 is real-time extension of sdb2 with encrypted recordings.

[I did post full list of folders/files under 'DTV DVR GNU blah blah' thread a couple years ago - perhaps you could read it and it will satisfy your curiosity ? ]


----------



## oldbamaguy (Jun 1, 2009)

More like an old man with no (wife, kids, boss, job, debts, problems) and lots and lots of free time.
Like earlier when I tried "my version" of a mount command -
sudo mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdb2 /dev sdb2 /dev/hr20
I got -> mount point does not exist
and when i tried "your version" -
sudo mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdb3 /dev/sdb2 / mnt
I got the same -> mount point does not exist.

Is it possible that the mkdir is somehow creating a mount point??

Many thanks for your suggestions!!

I'm going to look for that "DTV DVR GNU" stuff.
Best Wishes Always!!
ed


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

OK. 
1st - PLEASE, pay attention to syntax !
*sudo mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdb3 /dev/sdb2 / mnt*
See the space between */* and *mnt* ? No space should be there.

[For your convenience you can create new sub-folder under /mnt - use any name what you wish ( say "hr24") and mount your EHD to there .../mnt/hr24. Other consideration - take your time to be familiar with syntax of commands from command prompt, use help, like "mount -h" and thoroughly read it].


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

P Smith said:


> OK.
> 1st - PLEASE, pay attention to syntax !
> *sudo mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdb3 /dev/sdb2 / mnt*
> See the space between */* and *mnt* ? No space should be there.
> ...


Or, for even more information, "man mount".


----------



## oldbamaguy (Jun 1, 2009)

Sorry about the syntax messup!!
I tried the corrected version and I got -
special device /dev/sdb2 does not exist

I also tried sdb1, sdb3 and sdba in that position and got the same
special device /dev/sdbx does not exist.

I had a brainstorm at about 3am.
I thought that maybe the mkdir was creating a spot in memory that we could address directly. Hence when we did a mount we were connecting to a point to send data through that had a name.

I did a sudo mkdir /mnt/pnta
sudo mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdb2 /dev/sdb2 /mnt/pnta
I got something like /dev/sdb2 in mounted or /mnt/pnta is busy
I did a sudo umount /dev/sdb2 and got /dev/sdb2 is not mounted.

I tried again
sudo mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdb2 /dev/sdb2 /mnt/pnta
I got something like /dev/sdb2 in mounted or /mnt/pnta is busy

Gee I hate to admit failure, but most of the fun of this project is gone.
Many many thanks for the assistance.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

OK, don't post 'something' - do cut&paste all messages here. Use FireFox on the Linux PC while you play with the drive.

Run 'fdisk -l' and find what sdb or sdc or sda assigned to the disk and use it.

Syntax alert again !

*mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdb2 /dev/sdb2 /mnt/pnta*

Now tell me where is the error ? 

[Perhaps you found already my post with full content of HR20 drive ?]


----------



## oldbamaguy (Jun 1, 2009)

Again sorry about the syntax error.
I suspect that I am way over my quota.
Don't I get some sort of first week using Linux for users over 70 years old extra chances?

Quite frankly I don't know what any of those parameters mean so I don't know what they should be.
It sure would have been "nice" if after hassling me about the syntax error, you could have said something like "use /dev/sda3" as the second parameter.

Since I syntaxed sdb2 twice in the mount, 
i'm now thinking that is why I got:
mount: /dev/sdb2 already mounted or /mnt/pta busy

[email protected]:~$ sudo fdisk -l
[sudo] password for ed:

Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x30000000

Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System
/dev/sda1 1 7 56196 de Dell Utility
/dev/sda2 8 1966 15728640 7 HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sda3 * 1966 60802 472600576 7 HPFS/NTFS

Disk /dev/sdb: 2000.4 GB, 2000398934016 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 243201 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x63e7af20

Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System
/dev/sdb1 1 66 530113+ 82 Linux swap / Solaris
/dev/sdb2 67 2025 15735667+ 83 Linux
/dev/sdb3 2026 243201 1937246220 83 Linux
[email protected]:~$

======================================================

Well I thought I had "broken the code" ---- WRONG AGAIN

I tried:

[email protected]:~$ sudo mkdir /mnt/pta
[email protected]:~$ sudo mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdb2 /dev/sdb2 /mnt/pta
mount: /dev/sdb2 already mounted or /mnt/pta busy
(I see that I committed the same syntax or more correctly "idiot error".)

"places" does show a 16bg file system - unknown device
/dev/sdb2

[email protected]:~$ umount /dev/sdb2
umount: /dev/sdb2 is not mounted (according to mtab)

[email protected]:~$ sudo mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdb2 /dev/sdb2 /mnt/pta
mount: /dev/sdb2 already mounted or /mnt/pta busy

I was getting "Mount point does not exist" until I did the:
mkdir /mnt/pta

I couldn't find your referenced GNU, perhaps you could supply another clue.
Think I try some more "flavors" of the mount.

Many Thanks for all the help!!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Sorry, it wasn't my intention to hassling you, but attempt to get you focused.
Check this:
- wrong cmd:
sudo mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdb2 /dev/sdb2 /mnt/pta
- correct cmd:
sudo mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdb3 /dev/sdb2 /mnt/pta

Checking mounted storage you could by cmd:
df

[List of folders/files [sdb2] posted in first original "Copy ..." thread - post#48; some GPL info is here].


----------



## oldbamaguy (Jun 1, 2009)

[email protected]:~$ sudo mount -t xfs -o rtdev=/dev/sdb3 /dev/sdb2 /mnt/pta 
mount: /dev/sdb2: can't read superblock

I understand what you last said.
If I knew what I was doing, I could focus.
Some of my errors are made due to "lack of knowledge", not lack of focus.
On a scale of knowledge of the subject, I put you at maybe 4,500 and me at a 2.
My many years in computer user services taught me that many times the solution to a user problem is that you have to go to "where he or she is" to communicate.
Most of my dealings with the "Unix Gurus" was that they were extremely tough to communicate with. They had no trouble communicating with other "Unix Gurus". They just sometimes needed a "translator" to talk to "ordinary mortals".
I can't seem to get back to the terminal window to copy another bit of its response.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

OK. That means you did shutdown of your DVR incorrectly. That "Copy ..." thread addressed the issue with super-block, dirty shutdown and how to recover the drive.
Easiest way - install it back, let the DVR to recover the issue, then PROPERLY shutdown and return to your challenge.
Check those folder and file's list while you'll read that thread.


----------



## stephenC (Jul 18, 2007)

Unix is very user friendly. It's just picky about who its friends are.


----------



## oldbamaguy (Jun 1, 2009)

This is the tail of the dmesg (I think that is what it is, it is so long that I can't get back to the top of it). I seem to recall that you can create a data like ls -lat > ls.dat. I can't remember how to view it however. Can you tell the command? anyhow

[ 175.510180] XFS mounting filesystem sdb2
[ 175.628493] Starting XFS recovery on filesystem: sdb2 (logdev: internal)
[ 175.629480] XFS: dirty log written in incompatible format - can't recover
[ 175.629485] XFS: log mount/recovery failed: error 5
[ 175.629532] XFS: log mount failed

Many Many Thanks for all the assistance!!
Best Wishes Always!!
ed


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Lets hold for the evening - take your time to read here those old threads about Copy ( a few of them) with discussions about superblocks etc.


----------



## oldbamaguy (Jun 1, 2009)

OK. That means you did shutdown of your DVR incorrectly. That "Copy ..." thread addressed the issue with super-block, dirty shutdown and how to recover the drive.
Easiest way - install it back, let the DVR to recover the issue, then PROPERLY shutdown and return to your challenge.

Gee, I wondering how to PROPERLY shut down the HD-DVR,
since off really isn't off. Who knows what is going on when the HD-DVR is "off"? My first thought on the "dirty block" situation is that a reformat may be in order if the "insides" of DirecTV and an eSATA can't correct themselves.
Or perhaps the DirecTV/eSATA combo does not see any problem.
This could mean (and probably does) that the real problem is ME.

It seems at this point that this "adventure" was just "an old man's stupid dream".
I feel that I am "taking the time" of folks who have "better things to do" or at least more reasonable problems to try and solve.

So again Many Many for all the assistance (sorry I brought this subject up in the first place.
Best Wishes Always!!
ed


----------



## oldbamaguy (Jun 1, 2009)

I did (finally) read more of the copy thread (as suggested long ago).
It had the exact syntax I was searching for. (cost us about a week) (I consider the back of my head slapped (a Gibbs-ism from NCIS))
The only problem in the example I see is that if the mkdir commands had a more descriptive parameter /mnt/pointa for example it would be more easy for the non technical user to follow.
mkdir /mnt/pointa
mkdir /mnt/pointb
(I went to KISS school. (Keep It Simple Stupid))

I see that the "dirty superblock" error is quite common and is the result of a "non graceful" shutdown. As I previously stated the non technical user just turns it off or unplugs it which probably interrupts what is going on in "off". If "off" was REALLY "off" I wonder if you could just unplug it? 

Perhaps after my court date and if I am feeling "really frisky" I might try the "graceful shutdown" which was explained in great detail.
It is I suspect a bit out of the range of the non technical user.

I think we need a system, so that people who read here will know 
the technical competance of the folks who submit.
I must admit that I was taken aback at the mere mention of Linux.
At one site where I was trying to get past the "non USB keyboard" 
problem they went bananas when I mentioned the Dual Boot into Windows Vista or Ubuntu Linux. Quote "This is a Vista Forum".
Those special keyboard don't work in any of the boot up interruptions, F2, F8, F12. Dell had set my straight about USB keyboards three years ago, I just forgot.
I do feel guilty about taking up the time of the more technical folks here.
Best Wishes Always!!
ed


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Ed, you shouldn't apologize - this is a forum for normal ppl like you; it's just happen that your inclination to dig inside of the drive went out of normal interests a crowd here. You was unfortunate catch my attention, a person who like to have a deal with HW/SW/computers rather then teach newbie (if I know all the info already posted, my guts quickly inflamed ) and doesn't follow grammatical rules. Hope just little push of you future step forward will bring you to desired level. Don't stop - you are almost there !


----------



## oldbamaguy (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words.
I got to admit the problem was ME.
Its too bad there was so much "up front" problems,
ie loading Ubuntu Linux and USB keyboards, that wasted days.
And it appears that we are at least 90% of the way to a solution.

It seems that I had you pegged on 6-23 -


YOU:
It's normal Linux EXT3+XFS partitions with Real-Time extension.


ME:
Well, I must admit that you sure sound like you know what is what!!


=========================================================
At my last job at The USAF SouthEastern SuperComputer Center required that you had to do your time in the Users Services area. Unix Guru were exempt for this service (hmmm). Folks with a problem would come in that spoke excellent VAX/VMS but not a word of Unix. I lent out my copies of "Unix for Dummies" almost continually. I was the "Vi Master" and MS EXCEL expert with a flair to graphics. I had a flat bed scanner and a ink jet printer at home. I could do stuff that work couldn't. In the late 70s, at work, I had a Tektronix Graphic System. Almost a PC before there were PCs. It had originally 50 k of memory and could read and write to those 1/2 inch tapes. It had a color ink pen plotter and spoke enhanced Basic. It could make viewgraphs in color. I was almost famous and went to the Pentagon to show off my "charts". Near retirement I wrote the computer software in C using vi to charge customers for various computer usages of a Cray YMP with a T3D (Computer MPP - Massively Parallel Processing) and an EL for storage.
At the present time my allergies have me under their control (I itch continually and have trouble sleeping) and I am recovering for having a cancer lump removed and a dog bite. So I'm really not at my best (which isn't too good anyway at 71).
Again many thanks for all the help!!
ed


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I know this is an old thread, but its tough finding this information on the web. If anyone is searching for this, the solution to the bad superblock is to run in this case the following code:
*xfs_repair -L -r /dev/sdb3 /dev/sdb2*

Then you can mount it and find the following directory / file structure:

drwxr-xr-x 23 root root 4.0K Oct 14 06:19 .
drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 4.0K Oct 21 21:47 ..
drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 44 Oct 14 05:58 backup
drwxr-xr-x 7 root root 4.0K Dec 31 1999 dms_data
drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 17 Dec 31 1999 drm_data
drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 46 Dec 31 1999 druid_data
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 44 Dec 31 1999 etc
drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 21 Oct 11 17:50 hdisk_ivg_data
drwx------ 3 root root 20 Dec 31 1999 itv_data
d--x--x--T 2 root root 72 Dec 31 1999 ivg_data
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 6 Dec 31 1999 key_dumpstack
drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 65 Dec 31 1999 lib
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 Dec 31 1999 lock -> /tmp
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 Dec 31 1999 log -> /tmp
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2.1K Oct 8 17:54 log4j.properties
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 19 Dec 31 1999 lost+found
drwx------ 2 root root 4.0K Oct 14 06:19 mem_fd_logs
drwxr-xr-x 18 root root 4.0K Oct 14 06:36 mw_data
drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 33 Dec 31 1999 mw_registry
drwxr-xr-x 9 root root 107 Oct 11 18:14 network
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 Dec 31 1999 pcmcia -> /tmp
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 84 Oct 11 17:51 pms_data
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 Dec 31 1999 run -> /tmp
drwxr-xr-x 8 root root  80 Oct 14 00:02 shef
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 Dec 31 1999 spool -> /tmp
drwx------ 2 root root 24 Dec 31 1999 ssh
drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 19 Dec 31 1999 swdl
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 869 Oct 8 17:54 syslog.conf
drw------- 2 root root 46 Dec 31 1999 td_data
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 Dec 31 1999 tmp -> /tmp
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 15 Oct 8 17:54 VERSION.TXT
drwxr-xr-x 9 root root 4.0K Oct 14 06:39 viewer

if you cat VERSION.TXT you will bet the firmware version, ie) 
v1b2320_0x0910

There is a lot of interesting text throughout the drive.


----------

